# Fuel pump control module



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

The control module is in the trunk, but I'm not sure if that's the issue. On the filler side, if I remember correctly. However, that's a rare failure.


----------



## purple iris (Jun 4, 2019)

Also had the front bumper replaced, but now do not have the flappers on this one...would that make the check engine light go on also...the Cruze has the ECO ...and would you suggest changing the 02 sensor..Bank 1 Sensor 1


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

valve cover ok?


----------



## purple iris (Jun 4, 2019)

It actually was the boost hose cracked from hitting a raccoon part of the hose came loose ...it looks like an added cap on the hose that actually cracked... under the car...that 2" center hose on the picture which goes to the bottom of the car..


----------

